# does the crossmember have a torque setting?



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

or is it just by feel?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is a torque spec for every bolt in the car. The crossmember bolts should be tightened to 33-40 ft-lb.

Lew


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There is a torque spec for every bolt in the car. The crossmember bolts should be tightened to 33-40 ft-lb.
> 
> Lew



thanks, i can't find in in the chilton manual or b13 fsm


----------

